# Story of My Life



## Vetitas86 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just for fun. If you were going to write a book about your career and experiences in EMS, what would you call it and give a brief synopsis.


----------



## armywifeemt (Mar 29, 2012)

It would be called: 

Dispatchers: The Not So Silent Killer

A story about the ways in which dispatchers are slowly but surely driving all EMTs and Paramedics to the brink of insanity.


----------



## Imacho (Mar 29, 2012)

Death by Miss Commintication.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 29, 2012)

A Story of Awesome Proportions

A story of not so awesome proportions, about how one man lived his life in a rather mediocre state of mediocrity.


----------



## medic4178 (Apr 7, 2012)

Vetitas86 said:


> Just for fun. If you were going to write a book about your career and experiences in EMS, what would you call it and give a brief synopsis.



How about- "Yes Ma'am... where does it hurt?".


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 7, 2012)

How I vanquished Death Singlehandedly..and you can too

Put a big Star of life on the front and spine, sell it via ebay.

The inside has a foil endpaper and a shock module in the hollowed out pages.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 7, 2012)

"If I had balls they would be bigger than yours"

Story of a two female EMS crew and the shenanigans and predicaments we get ourself into.


----------

